
The Making of “Carmen Sandiego: The Crown Jewels Caper” in Google Earth - newtang
https://medium.com/google-earth/the-making-of-carmen-sandiego-the-crown-jewels-caper-in-google-earth-59084dcb87aa
======
Japegrape
Neat!

